# iPhone 5s et iPad air



## Gregoiredetours (26 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, maintenant que l'iphone se et l'ipad pro mini ont été présentés, on trouve l'iphone 5s et l'ipad air (qui ne sont maintenant plus au catalogue apple) à des prix imbattables. Est-ce intéressant/judicieux de les acheter maintenant ? Jusqu'à quand peut-on espérer avec des appareils qui fonctionnent correctement (sans lenteur, avec des mises à jour) ? Merci d'avance pour vos retours


----------



## argaous (26 Mars 2016)

Salut,

Qu'entends tu par prix imbattable, mois aussi je cherche à acheter l'iphone 5s


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2016)

Ils ont présenté l'iPad pro mini? On a pas vu la meme présentation ... Pourtant je ne suis pas aller faire pipi pendant la keynote...

Je n'ai vu présenter que l'iPad pro 9,7", et l'iPhone se... Es tu certains qu'un iPad Pro mini est sorti?


----------



## Gregoiredetours (27 Mars 2016)

Par ipad pro mini, j'entendais bien le 9,7'' (c'est pas un mini au sens classique, mais c'est une miniature de l'ipad pro... !). Pour l'iphone 5s a un prix, j'aurai dû écrire plus abordable (399€) au lieu des 500 habituels d'Apple).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2016)

Merci de rester précis, sinon on risque d'en perdre certains. La gamme mini n'est pas la gamme air quî n'est pas la gamme pro...


----------



## city1 (27 Mars 2016)

Oui l'ipad air pour un usage familial reste encore il me semble une très bonne machine


----------



## lineakd (27 Mars 2016)

@grégoiredetours, iPad air n'a que 1go de ram. Il a deux ans et demi commence à être vieux. Surtout qu'après trois ans, il vaut mieux ne pas trop faire les màj d'ios surtout les premières versions. J'irais plutôt vers un iPad air 2 en reconditionnés chez apple.
Je viens de configurer un 5s (il a deux ans et demi) et elle en est très contente après dépend de ce que tu veux en faire.


----------



## jnh01 (2 Avril 2016)

Il est "apparu " un ralentissement entre iOS 9.2 et 9.3.1 sur iPad Air 1ère génération mais cela reste encore utilisable en usage familial. En usage un peu plus pro c est encore utilisable bien sûr mais je ne pense pas passer vers 9.4 quand il sortira. Lors du remplacement de cet iPad Air (pas tout de suite) je prévois de le repasser sous une version 9.2 .


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Avril 2016)

Downgrader l'os n'est possible que tant qu'apple le signe... Attention iOS 9.2 ne sera peut être pas signé encore longtemps...


----------



## lineakd (2 Avril 2016)

@jnh01, je n'ai rien remarqué de semblable même une légère amélioration sur un air qui à 2 ans et demi par rapport à iOS 9.2.1.


----------



## NestorK (2 Avril 2016)

Perso, depuis iOS 9.0, mon iPad Air a pris un coup et les mises à jour qui ont suivi n'ont pas arrangé (ou détériorer) les choses.
Ce n'est plus fluide à tout va comme ça l'était avant.
Spotlight, c'est lag immédiat.
Certaines apps ont moins de répondant.
Safari avec plusieurs onglets, c'est pas terrible du tout.

Ca reste satisfaisant à l'utilisation mais en ce qui me concerne, ce sera sans iOS 10.
Pour un achat, j'aurais tendance à ne pas le recommander et à partir plutôt vers le Air 2 si tu veux rester dans les "petits" prix.


----------



## lineakd (2 Avril 2016)

@NestorK, repars avec une configuration comme "nouvel iPad".
Comme l'iPad air aura trois ans, je vais attendre les retours d'iOS X sur les appareils avec un 1go de ram, en fin d'année. Et de tester quand iOS sera en version 10.2 ou 10.3.


----------



## NestorK (2 Avril 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @NestorK, repars avec une configuration comme "nouvel iPad".
> Comme l'iPad air aura trois ans, je vais attendre les retours d'iOS X sur les appareils avec un 1go de ram, en fin d'année. Et de tester quand iOS sera en version 10.2 ou 10.3.



Merci mais déjà fait. L'iPad va bien, il tourne bien, mais je sens qu'il est à la limite entre utilisable convenablement et frustrant et si je lui en demande beaucoup, ça peut être compliqué (sans parler de l'UI qui peut "lagger"). Clairement, comme je le disais, pas d'iOS 10 pour lui. Du coup, dur de le recommander même en promo.

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire d'ailleurs, l'iPad Air 2 semble vieillir beaucoup mieux. Peut être les 2 go de ram (dont on est d'ailleurs équipé l'iPad Pro 10) ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Avril 2016)

@NestorK, oui, air 2 est une très belle machine (je dirais même le meilleur iPad). Je viens de l'utiliser pendant un an et demi. 
il vrai que l'iPad air est à la peine avec safari avec quelques onglets d'ouvert sur certains sites qui demandent beaucoup de mémoire. On le ressent vite dès que tu as goûté à un appareil sous iOS qui a 2 go de ram. 
Je viens de l'utiliser l'iPad air pendant 6 jours avant l'achat du pro 9,7" mais le nouveau Smart Cover (disons la la partie supérieur du nouveau smart case en deux parties, qui est vendu à prix d'or par Apple ) me gâche le plaisir d'utiliser ce nouveau iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2016)

L'iPhone 5S tient encore très bien la route. Donc pour moi, ça reste un bon choix.

Quant à l'iPad, je privilégierais plutôt l'iPad Air 2


----------

